# Molly is gone.



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

My 13 year old black GSD Molly died Saturday. She decided to go on her own. Vet appointment was scheduled for Monday. She felt bad and had quit eating 4 days previously. I went to work at the radio station Saturday at 10:30 to do the updates necessary. I got back around noon and she was gone. Her nose was still cold. I got her to a local funeral home who sends your animals off for cremation.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Molly. Take care


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

sometimes they know it is time to just slip away from the pack. (((hugs)))


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.....


Lee


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry of the loss of your beautiful girl. RIP Molly.


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss, she's resting peacefully now


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I am so sorry! It's hard to lose a loved one.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful, and will forever be in your heart.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear. She was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, life is just gonna suck for awhile but it will get better ... take care.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss of Molly! She was a very pretty girl.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Molly. They always know, when it is time to go. Hugs to you.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Always SO hard!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

She was 13. I had her for 3. She had never had a good life, left outside with no shelter much and fed occasionally. She bossed the other 2 boys a lab mixed with a tad of Border Collie, and a Siberian Husky. She finally learned how to play Husky style. At 10 when I got her she was HW+ and already had a skip in her heartbeat. I did not treat her. I expect that is what killed her and the end was quick. I had hope she would bond to Mickey the Siberian, but not to be. It was ME. Mickey had grieved terribly after losing Jolene my GSD/Sheltie/Husky mix who died at 8 from Kidney failure as a complication of Cushings. At 71, I likely will get no more "new" dogs. Mickey the Siberian is 12, and i worry about "that day". Gillman, the other dog is only 5 and has not de-puppied yet. With him I worry that he will outlive me.


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

It's always so sad to hear of these sweet animals passing, I'm just glad you gave her some good years.
I am 72 and probably won't be getting anymore dogs, that makes me sad too.

Molly looked like a sweet lady even if she did boss the others around 

So sorry for your loss, it's been 5 months since my Wiena passed...still grieving
but getting better. I can at least talk about her without crying, but looking
at pictures still upsets me because then I miss her too much.

hugs


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. She was a pretty girl.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Powell said:


> She was 13. I had her for 3. She had never had a good life, left outside with no shelter much and fed occasionally. She bossed the other 2 boys a lab mixed with a tad of Border Collie, and a Siberian Husky. She finally learned how to play Husky style. At 10 when I got her she was HW+ and already had a skip in her heartbeat. I did not treat her. I expect that is what killed her and the end was quick. I had hope she would bond to Mickey the Siberian, but not to be. It was ME. Mickey had grieved terribly after losing Jolene my GSD/Sheltie/Husky mix who died at 8 from Kidney failure as a complication of Cushings. At 71, I likely will get no more "new" dogs. Mickey the Siberian is 12, and i worry about "that day". Gillman, the other dog is only 5 and has not de-puppied yet. With him I worry that he will outlive me.


 Wow--So Very Very sorry to hear this --you did a really good thing for Molly 3 years ago sounds like they were her good years-once again very sorry.:crying:


----------

